# Press bucket hats with flatbed press?



## scooterboi (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys ( First post  ) , I'm new to the world of t-shirts and have started small with a standard flatbed heat press and a vinyl plotter, nothing too fancy. Ive been creating custom shirts for customers for a few months now and its all been going well. 

One of my customers is interested in getting some hats pressed for a cricket team and now im a bit stuck as to how i would press them. I know that caps need to be pressed in a cap press , but what about bucket hats? can they be successfully pressed in a flat bed press? since they can be flattened out? 

Any help is greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance

Scott - NinjaFox clothing


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have pressed a whole bunch of crazy stuff in a flat heat press, (sailor hats included). however getting the alignment right is difficult and for large quantities you will be off on a lot of them.

I would suggest you try and cover the cost of a hat press with this first job and then you have it sitting there for your next job.


----------



## scooterboi (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! what sort of cost would i be looking at for a hat press?


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Depends where you are, if your in America I would be getting a second hand one off ebay. You can get combo ones aswell, a small flat heat press, hat press and mug press combo for pretty cheap.


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

Well I know it can be done since other cricket supplies companies are offering it.

I have not tried the bucket caps my self but don't see why it will be a problem - just like you load a baseball cap on the cap heat press you do the same thing - bucket hats also have a front flat space and its not hard to get the transfer on it


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, it would be very simple with a hat press. A flat press - can be done. I would put a pillow inside to help with creasing. I managed to get a rhinestone design on the front of a visor in a flat press. Took some doing but it did work.


----------

